# Help name my boat! Please.



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys/gals I still have yet got a name for my boat I have a few but I want something fitting, me and my chica are big Disney fans and she and I are thinking Belle but I need some other ideas I like belle but it sounds to plain for me. So any help would be great. Ive read through every common name type thing but cant find anything that really hits the spot. 
Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What kind of boat is it??

Some other disney related possible boat names:

Tinkerbell
Ariel
Mulan
Minnie Mouse
Lilo
Snow White
Cinderella
Sleeping Beauty


----------



## lydanynom (May 26, 2010)

I dunno, man. It's like asking strangers to name your child.


----------



## lydanynom (May 26, 2010)

Hey, but how about The Frozen Head? Or maybe Corpsicle? ;-)


----------



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

haha Im just trying to get a good name idea. Its harder than naming a kid imo its a watkins 27. i thought about naming the boat after our angle baby but that would be to hard to do.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Disney names ??, how about Watkins the Pooh............. sorry....... my first thought was Alfredo Linguini


----------



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

haha thats a nice one. It just kinda reminds me of the younger days when kids shows where good the sad thing is im 21 haha


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

My vote goes to: Bippity-Boppity-Boo 

No?

Fantasia
Merryweather (from Sleeping Beauty)
Kanga (from Pooh)
Nakoma (Pocahantas)
Briar Rose
Perdita (The mommy dog in 101 Dalmations)


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Aurora.

Its Sleeping Beauty's name and also the Roman Goddess of the Dawn.


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

Something else to ask yourself: Do you want your boat's name to be common? I'm not a sailor (yet), and still I've seen countless Disney Princess names stenciled on transoms everywhere.

If you're ok with that, then any of the "big ones" would work. Personally, I've never been one to like things that are too common. 

Come to think of it, take Briar Rose off my suggestion list. That one is a prime candidate for my next (first) boat when (if!) I find her.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

How about "Cuckold" ??


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

dmcMaine said:


> Something else to ask yourself: Do you want your boat's name to be common?


If I had a nickel for all the re-runs of these names that I've seen, I'd be wealthy-

Sequel
Seaquel
Vitamen Sea
Aurora
Equinox
Solstice

And that's just in the stretch between Annapolis and Herring Bay, and I've only been sailing for 11 months! Many people display a frightening lack of imagination.


----------



## TintedChrome (Jul 8, 2008)

I always seem to gravitate towards naming things after women that have had an impact in my life.. Most of my cars, motorcycles, trucks, etc have been named that way depending on the "character traits" they exhibit.

For my boat, I named her after my mother.. not her actual name though, but her childhood nickname. Just seems to fit, considering the shenanigans she used to get up to as a kid, and the handful that can be my boat.

As a "serial" namer, I find that trying to force a name onto something doesn't work. These things tend to name themselves after a while, and at some point a name will pop into your head, or someone will say it in conversation, and it just clicks..

If you're not 100% happy with a name, just keep her nameless.. she'll name herself soon enough


----------



## lydanynom (May 26, 2010)

You name cars, trucks and motorcycles?

What do you call your shoes?


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

I've always thought 'Stockholm Syndrome' about hits boat ownership on the head. Oddly enough, I don't think I've ever seen it on anyone's transom.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

How about "Pixie Dust" with springles of gold dust around the name....?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

How can we name a boat we can't see?

:worthless:


----------



## TintedChrome (Jul 8, 2008)

lydanynom said:


> You name cars, trucks and motorcycles?
> 
> What do you call your shoes?


Lol.. just "Shoes".. notice the capitalization though 

But yeah, a lot of car guys name their toys. My daily drivers rarely had a name other than "POS" or "Sh!tbox", but my track toys usually ended up personified in some sense.


----------



## kpgraci (May 13, 2010)

Aladdin
Abu
Jafar
Genie

hey...

Magic Kingdom (it would need to be a big boat)

oh wait...

Wally World


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Akela from jungle book 
Nautilus? was cap'n nemo disney? i cant remember.
the zephyr from hunchback?
the queen of hearts?
the enchantress?
have fun! let us knoow what you settle on...this is fun


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Dumbo.
Baloo.
Herbie.
Cool Runnings.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

The Apple Dumpling Gang

Night Crossing




Honey, I Blew up the Kids

?


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

How about something inspired by The Princess Bride - perhaps "Pit of Despair" is fitting. I thought I'd throw it out there since we haven't actually seen photos of your boat. 

[edit] I know it's not Disney...[/edit]


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

lol... the brute squad? humperdink? miracle max? the screeching eel? too funny that movie was great...


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

What about the characters out of Shrek-Puss in Boots is my favourite-thought about having a Shrek ensign at one time.
Now for my favourite out of one of the Lion ,the Witch and the Wardrobe series entiltled Voyages of the "Dawn Treader"-thats a great name for a boat.
Totally not Disney but a friend of mine once found herself of a yacht called "midlife crisis"
My UK registered yacht is called "Lucy Ashton" to be found as a "femme fatale" in Sir Walter Scots "The Maid of Lammamuir".
Although her previous owner,a naval architect gave her this new name that had previosly belonged to the worlds only jet propelled paddle steamer!
Anyone who is a Naval Architect will know what this is about but basically at the end of WW2 the vessel was decommisioned stripped down and had a pair of jet engines attached.She was then used to accurately measure aero dynamics and fluid dynamics of a ships hull and resulted in a computer model which is used throughout the world when designing anything that moves through the water.


----------



## RobCross (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always wanted to register a boat in Albuquerque, NM, and name it Shoulda Turned Left.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

You could name your boat "simply nameless". That has an ironic quality about it.

Remember that a name has to be easy if you ever issue a mayday. Stay away from words like "sinking". As in "Mayday, Mayday, this is the sailing vessel Sinking."

Same goes for "upside down", "no keel", "overboard"... you get the idea.

---

I think a great name for a boat would be "Run Rummer". Or something that has hidden, dual, or ironic/contradictory meanings.

A fried has "Perfect Pitch" because he sang in a chorus and it just worked on so many levels. What do you do for a living, or for a hobby? What do your kids enjoy doing?

"Chordle" maybe?

---

Also, note that you can pick ANY town or city in the US as your home port. I bet there are some great towns to use. A quick search on Google came up with these:

..

Alabama	:	Aimwell
Bobo
Burnt Corn
Eclectic
Intercourse
Muck City

Alaska	:	Chicken
Deadhorse
Eek
Lefthand Bay
Nightmute
Unalaska

Arizona	:	Bagdad
Boneyard
Bootlegger Crossing
Bumble Bee
Carefree
Chloride
Floss
Goobertown
Goodyear
Many Farms
Nothing
Show Low
Strong
Surprise
Three Forks
Tuba City
Two Guns
Why
Winkleman

Arkansas	:	Bald Knob
Beaver
Biggers
Blue Eye
Experiment
Fannie
Fifty-Six
Flippin
Gassville
Greasy Corner
Grubbs
Hasty
Hooker
Magazine
Moscow
Nuckles
Okay
Pocahontas
Possum Grape
Romance
Smackover
Strawberry
Toad Suck
Turkey Scratch
Umpire
Weiner
Yellville

California	:	4
Advance
Alliance
Arcade
Aromas
Avocado
Badger
Badwater
Bagdad
Bee Rock
Bend
Bivalve
Blunt
Booneville
Bumblebee
Bummerville
Cabbage Patch
Cactus
Chiquita
Clapper Gap
Confidence
Cool
Cow Creek
Dairyville
Date City
Deadman Crossing
Deadwood
Dixieland
Doghouse Junction
Dogtown
Dunmovin
Eureka
Fair Play
Fallen Leaf
False Klamath
Forks of Salmon
Fort Dick
Freedom
Fruitland
Frying Pan
Gas Point
Globe
Grand
Hallelujah Junction
Hardy
Harmony
Hellhole Palms
Hells Kitchen
Honda
Honeydew
Hooker
Idlewild
Igo
Java
Jupiter
Keg
King Salmon
Klondike
Last Chance
Laws
Little Penny
Mad River
Mormon Bar
Mystic
Nashville
Needles
Ono
Orange
Peanut
Plaster City
Priest
Ragtown
Rainbow
Rancho Cucamonga
Relief
Rescue
Rice
Roads End
Rough and Ready
Sargent
Scarface
Secret Town
Shrub
Siberia
Skidoo
Sky High
Skytop
Soapweed
Soda Springs
Squabbletown
Standish
Steam
Stone
Stovepipe
Strawberry
Sucker Flat
Surf
Surfside
Surprise
Tarzana
Teakettle Junction
Thorn
Timbuctoo
Toadtown
Truths Home
Volcano
Weed
Weedpatch
Wimp
You Bet
Yreka Zzyzx

California Spanish Town Name Translations 

Asuncion (Translation = Assumption) 
Boca (Translation = Mouth) 
Bonita (Translation = Beautiful) 
Chico (Translation = Little Boy) 
Chula Vista (Translation = Insolent View) 
Concepcion (Translation = Conception) 
Escondido (Translation = Hidden) 
Fortuna (Translation = Fortune) 
Hacienda Del Florasol (Translation = Ranch of the Sun Flower) 
Los Gatos (Translation = The Cats) 
Los Olivos (Translation = The Olive Trees) 
Los Osos (Translation = The Bears) 
Mariposa (Translation = Butterfly) 
Pajaro (Translation = Bird) 
Palo Verde (Translation = Green Wood) 
Rancho Llano Seco (Translation = Dry Level Farm) 
Roblar (Translation = To Rivet) 
Salinas (Translation = Salt Mines) 
Sandia (Translation = Watermelon) 
Soledad (Translation = Solitude) 
Tierra del Sol (Translation = Land of Sun) 
Tortuga (Translation = Turtle) 
Verde (Translation = Green) 


Colorado	:	Climax
Dinosaur
Hygiene
Last Chance
No Name
Parachute
Security
Tincup
Yellow Jacket

Connecticut	:	Giants Neck
Mianus
Moodus
Moosup

Delaware	:	Blue Ball
Cocked Hat
Hourglass
Little Heaven

Florida	:	Christmas
Frostproof
Jupiter
Howey-in-the-Hills
Kissimmee
Lorida
Mayo
Niceville
Okahumpka
Panacea
Plant City
Red Head
Sopchoppy
Two Egg
Webster
Weeki Wachee
Weewahitchka
Yeehaw Junction
Yellow Water

Georgia	:	Between
Chickasawhatchee
Climax
Enigma
Cumming
Hopeulikit
Jinks
Santa Claus
Snapfinger
Talking Rock

Hawaii	:	Papa
Idaho	:	Beer Bottle Crossing
Fruitland
Star

Illinois	:	Big Foot Prairie
Fishhook
Grand Detour
Kickapoo
Metropolis
Normal
Oblong
Paw Paw
Roachtown
Sandwich
Wonder Lake

Indiana	:	Acme
Ballstown
Beanblossom
Beehunter
Buddha
Carefree
Fickle
Floyds Knobs
French Lick
Gas City
Gnaw Bone
Loogootee
Munster
Pinhook
Plainvillle
Roachdale
Santa Clause
Spraytown
Steam Corner
Surprise
Toad Hop

Iowa	:	Diagonal
Gravity
Manly
What Cheer

Kansas	:	Admire
Beaver
Buttermilk
Cuba
Denmark
Gas
Holland
Hope
Jetmore
Plainville
Ransom
Rome
Zurich

Kentucky	:	Beaver Lick
Beefhide
Bug
Bugtussle
Busy
Butterfly
Combs
Crummies
Do Stop
Drip Rock
Dwarf
Eighty-eight
Hand Shoe
Hi Hat
Jinks
Jugville
Lick Fork
London
Monkey's Eyebrow
Mousie
Mud Lick
Oddville
Ogle
Ordinary
Oven Fork
Paint Lick
Paris
Possum Trot
Rabbit Hash
Soft Shell
Spring Lick
Typo
Uno

Louisiana	:	Belcher
Bunkie
Convent
Cut-Off
Dry Prong
Eros
Fort Necessity
Goodbee
Grosse Tete
Jigger
Metropolis
Mudville
Tickfaw
Uncle Sam
Waterproof
Zylks

Maine	:	Bald Head
Bath
Beans Corner Bingo
Dickey
Robinhood

Maryland	:	Accident
Assawoman Bay
Boring
California
Cockeysville
Hollywood
Pomonkey
Secretary

Massachusetts	:	Belchertown
Braintree
Cow Yard
Dorothy Pond
Egypt
Gay Head
Marblehead
Mashpee
Sandwich
Swampscott
Ware (I'm from Ware?)

Michigan	:	Bad Axe
Christmas
Climax
Eden
Gay
Hell
Jugville
Kalamazoo
Olive Branch
Paradise
Pigeon
Pine Stump Junction
Podunk
Slapneck

Minnesota	:	Blue Earth
Climax
Embarass
Fertile
Nimrod
Nowthen
Savage
Sleepy Eye

Mississippi	:	Alligator
Arm
Askew
Basic
Battles
Bobo
Chunky
Coffeeville
Cold Water
Darling
Denmark
D'Lo
Dragon
Eden
Egypt
Hollywood
Hot Coffee
Kokomo
Midnight
Olive Branch
Onward
Paris
Pocahontas
Possumneck
Sanatorium
Scooba
Soso
Tie Plant
Walls
Yazoo

Missouri	:	Bean Lake Station
Bible Grove
Blue Eye
Coldwater
Conception
Enough
Fairdealing
Fidelity
Frankenstein
Humansville
Licking
Mexico
Nevada
Paris
Peculiar
Pleasant Hope
Reform
Roach
Romance
Sleeper
Tightwad
Useful

Montana	:	Belt
Big Arm
Eureka
Bigfork
Big Sky
Bitterroot
Checkboard
Divide
Elmo
Happy's Inn
Hungry Horse
Offer
Opportunity
Outlook
Rocky Boy
Saint Regis
Square Butt
Sweetgrass
Two-dot
Yaak

Nebraska	:	Beaver Crossing
Colon
Fort Crook
Loup City
Roach
Surprise
Valentine
Wahoo
Weeping Water
Worms

Nevada	:	Jackpot
Searchlight
Weed Heights

New Hampshire	:	Berlin
Bow
Bungy
Contoocook
Grape Corner
Hell Hollow
Lost Nation
Sandwich Landing
Rye

New Jersey	:	Bivalve
Brick
Cheesequake
Cherry Hill
Cologne
Colts Neck
Egg Harbor
Good Intent
Ho-ho Kus
Little Egg Harbor
Love Ladies
Succasunna

New Mexico	:	Elephant Butte
Texico
Tingle
Truth or Consequences

New York	:	Bath
Cat Elbow Corner
Climax
Florida
Gayhead
Hicksville
Horseheads
Neversink
Painted Post
Place Corners
Result
Ronkonkoma
Surprise
Yaphank Yonkers

North Carolina	:	Askewville
Avon
Bahama
Bat Cave
Bath
Big Lick
Blowing Rock
Bolivia
Bunlevel
Climax
Duck
Frog Level
Frog Pond
Grimesland
Gum Neck
Horneytown
Kill Devil Hills
Meat Camp
Lizard Lick
Speed
Tick Bite
Toast
Welcome
Wise
Whynot

North Dakota	:	Antler
Colgate
Concrete
Hoople
Voltaire
Zap

Ohio	:	Ai
Blue Ball
Climax
Fly
Hicksville
Home
Knockemstiff
Three Legs Town
Tobasco

Oklahoma	:	Bowlegs
Cookietown
Frogville
Happy Land
Hooker
Kremlin
Okay
Pumpkin Center
Slapout
Slaughterville

Oregon	:	Beaver
Boring
Drain
Eureka
Half.com
Idiotville
Sodaville
Windmaster Corner
Zig Zag

Pennsylvania	:	Bath
Balltown
Bath Addition
Beaver
Beverly Hills
Big Beaver
Bird-in-Hand
Blue Ball
California
Climax
Corner Store
Desire
Drab
Edelman (not funny but same name as The Useless-Infomaster!)
Eighty Four
Experiment
Fear Not
Forty Fort
Gravity
Hershey
Home
Indiana
Intercourse
Jersey Shore
King of Prussia
Loyalsockville
Mars
Moon (On the border of the Pittsburgh Int'l Airport - "Fly me to the moon...")
Moscow
Nanty Glo
New Beaver
Ono
Panic
Paradise
Peach Bottom
Pillow
Porkey
Possum Hollow
Pottstown
Quiggleville
Scalp Level
Slate Lick
Slippery Rock
Transfer
Telescope
Torpedo
Uno
Virginville

Rhode Island	:	Mooseup Valley
Quidnick
Quonochontaug
Woonsocket

South Carolina	:	Coward
Due West
Little Switzerland
Ninetimes
Ninety Six
North
Round O
Six Mile
Southern Shops
South of the Border
Townville
Welcome

South Dakota	:	Bath
Epiphany
Faith
Farmer
Gayville
Green Grass
Hammer
Hitchcock
Ideal
Igloo
Java
Kidder
Lemmon
Oral
Parade
Peever
Porcupine
Potato Creek
Pringle
Pumpkin Center
Red Shirt
Tolstoy
Vienna
Wall
White
Wood
Yale

Tennessee	:	Blue Goose
Bugscuffle
Bugtussle
Bucksnort
Defeated
Difficult
Disco
Ducktown
Finger
Life
Nameless
Only
Paris
Smartt
Static
Sweet Lips

Texas	:	Bacon
Bean Station
Ben Hur
Black Jack
Canadian
China
Comfort
Converse
Cut -n- Shoot
Ding Dong
Dime Box
Earth
Echo
Energy
Flower Mound
Grapevine
Gun Barrel City
Happy
Hoop and Holler
Humble
Little Hope
London
Looneyville
Marathon
Muleshoe
Noodle
Oatmeal
Paint Rock
Paris
Pointblank
Quail
Smiley
Sour Lake
Spur
Sugar Land
Tarzan
Telegraph
Telephone
Trophy Club
Turkey
Uncertain
Valentine
Veribest
Waxahachie
West
Wink

Utah	:	Eureka
Hurricane
Mexican Hat
Orangeville
Orderville
Paradise
Plain City

Vermont	:	Bread Loaf
Mosquitoville
Notown
Moscow
Satans Kingdom

Virginia	:	Antlers
Bagdad
Bane
Ben Hur
Bosses
Bumpass
Butts
California
Clam
Croaker
Cuckoo
Delaware
Eureka
Fourway (2 of them)
Fries
Frogtown
Goochland
Hurricane
Hurt
Jamaica
Java
Joe Neets
Kermit
Lick Skillet
Lipps
Moon
Moonlight (2 of them)
Mutt
Needmore
Nuttsville
Ontario
Ordinary
Peach Bottom
Shiny Rock
Short Pump
Simplicity
Threeway
Pocket

Washington	:	Forks
George
Humptulips
Index
Tukwila
Tumtum
Tumwater
Walla Walla

West Virginia	:	Big Chimney
Big Ugly
Crum
FiveMile
Friendly
HooHoo
Hundred
Hurricane
Junior
Kermit
Left Hand
Looneyville
Lost City
Man
Nitro
Odd
Paw
Pinch
Quick
Van
War

Wisconsin	:	Beetown
Embarrass
Footville
Imalone
Spread Eagle
Ubet
Wanderoos

Wyoming	:	Baggs
Big Sandy
Camel Hump
Chugwater
Cokeville
Meeteetse
Muddy Gap
Point of Rocks
Sand Draw

..

So let's say you are a twin. You could name your boat "Twin" hailing from "Two Egg, FL"

B Wayne hailing from Batcave, NC ?

Then you can use the state name as a part of the twist, like: Too Much Lubrication hailing from Do Stop, KY. Or if you are a plastic surgeon try Good Looks hailing from Hollywood, MD.

If you are a racer then Trophy Club, TX would be a good hailing port.

And of course there are some other really fun ones to choose from.

Good luck with it. Much fun in selecting a name.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong bit I believe you can have any city from the state in which you pay your taxes as your home port.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the name Mudbucket for a sailboat. It's just so pretty and rolls off the tongue so sweetly. 

Yeah. Mudbucket.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Mimsy said:


> Correct me if I am wrong bit I believe you can have any city from the state in which you pay your taxes as your home port.


You are not required to identify a hailing port on the hull of your boat unless it's a Coast Guard documented vessel or your state requires it.

The Coast Guard rule is that you can choose whatever town or city you want as long as it is a place in the United States included in the U.S. Department of Commerce's Federal Information Processing Standards Publication 55DC.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

"TipSea" ?


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like Fantasia.


----------



## RobCross (Aug 31, 2010)

LoL Bene505, thanks for that list. Sorry I couldn't resist this one... After 12 years of marriage this one popped in my head.... 


Not Anymore..... Intercourse, Al


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I kinda like the name of my parent's new boat:

"Senility"


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

I know a retired banker who named his boat "Compound Interest". 

another old favorite for feline lovers is "Cat Sass"

I prefer short names (3 syllables max, 1 or 2 is better).


----------



## craigtx (Oct 16, 2009)

Name after your gal just don't get the matching Tattoo.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a name picked out for my future boat. I would share it with you all, but I don't want to have to worry about someone taking my awesome boat name. Anyway, I always liked names like Nautilus or True North or Wind Chaser or Top Heavy or Sea Breeze type names.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

You could always go with something like "Elias" WD's middle name

"Lilly Belle" the Name of Walt Disney's model Train crafted mostly by himself. Did all the woodwork on the caboose. Or if you sail the pacific you could name the boat "Carolwood Pacific" That was the name of the miniature railroad he had planned for his back yard.

"one hour in Wonderland" the name of his first TV special in 1950
You could name the boat"tramp" being that you would then have both the "Lady" (being your chica) and the "tramp"

"Poppins"

Just some thoughts


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know if I can help you. We're still dealing with the fact that someone named a movie after our boat. We thought about re-naming her, but The Admiral completely rejected "This End Up" as a name.

One of the other posters was wise to suggest that you consider how a potential name sounds if you have to deal with the Coast Guard or other authorities. When one of our fellow Co-op boat owners bought her first boat, it was named "Blow Me". She didn't think anything of it until they got lost in fog on their first trip and had to ask for assistance. Signing up for the Power Squadron course was the *second *thing that she did.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

There's a "SNAFU" racing down here somewhere..

and I remember a Sydney-Hobart yacht some years back, jointly owned by a psychologist and an optometrist, that was called "Out of Sight, Out of Mind".


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> There's a "SNAFU" racing down here somewhere..
> 
> and I remember a Sydney-Hobart yacht some years back, jointly owned by a psychologist and an optometrist, that was called "Out of Sight, Out of Mind".


There is also a "SNAFU" on Lake Michigan out of Chicago.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

" Sailboat Willie" ??


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

I like Magic Kingdom, Fantasia and Wonderland (especially if you have a significant other name Alice)


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

gedaggett said:


> "Poppins"
> 
> Just some thoughts


OK...did anybody else immediately think of

"Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" ?

I did. 

Then I got a vision of Roy Schneider turning around, and saying "You're going to need a bigger boat"


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

its so funny that the sailboats tend to have elegant/clever names and the stinkboaters come up with the macho names... shocker/ohio steel/etc... though i must say i found the 'pair-a-dice' to be clever.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Knot Now
No Knots
Knot Herz
Knuthing to Sea Here
Faster than Dirt
Breezy
SlowRide
MoneyPit
Damboat



ok, thats enough thinking for the day, wheres my cheetos and porn.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

dmcMaine said:


> OK...did anybody else immediately think of
> 
> "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" ?
> 
> ...


Better have a wide Arse boat and good luck getting that through to the coast guard on your mayday call before the boat actually sinks.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

There is a boat up in the NW USA that is named "On the Rocks". Can't you just see him putting out a mayday if he ran aground on some rocks.


----------



## Stuff4Toys (Jul 18, 2010)

I Vote for "Goofy"


----------



## Stuff4Toys (Jul 18, 2010)

The name I am sanding off the back of this boat is "Silly"


----------



## Stuff4Toys (Jul 18, 2010)

And my wife won't let me call it "Stuff4Toys"


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

I shall call It Squishy and it shall be mine and it shall be my Squishy

or you could call it Dory

or non Disney names
Zig Zag ( as in sailing not the rolling papers) 
Samsara (Buddhist sand skirt for wandering ) 
Amica (Italian for friend )

Good luck what ever you choose


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Stuff4Toys said:


> The name I am sanding off the back of this boat is "Silly"


I see nothing wrong with having a boat called "Silly".. 

Following on from their designers there is: BULLet, Hick Up, Just a Minor Hick Up, etc. etc.


----------



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have thought about naming it after something like samsara which i really like but it is the perpetual wander and the constant cycle of life death and rebirth. maybe this will help, Im a philiospohy/ religious studies major/ psychology major, I work at an outdoor rec facility where I am gearing up to be a sailing instructor ( I have tons to learn) My girls name is emilie we are both of the more beamy side but i tend to like it that way haha and here a a picture of my boat. 









BTW I also build things like that peir. I do like most all the names you guys have come up with. I am kinda thinking of naming her kayle after my lost unborn child. Sad yes but it means heaven and Ill never forget her.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Renaming ceremony; 
yachtsee.com/helps/boatdenaming.php


These names will keep you busy for a while.

yachtsee.com/boatnames.htm

yachtsee.com/boatnamessailboats.htm


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

dmcMaine said:


> Something else to ask yourself: Do you want your boat's name to be common? I'm not a sailor (yet), and still I've seen countless Disney Princess names stenciled on transoms everywhere.
> 
> If you're ok with that, then any of the "big ones" would work. Personally, I've never been one to like things that are too common.
> 
> Come to think of it, take Briar Rose off my suggestion list. That one is a prime candidate for my next (first) boat when (if!) I find her.


Funny thing... after sailing yesterday, we got talking about dumb and/or all too common boat names. One of the common agreed on rules among 12 people was that no boat name should have a Disney reference.


----------



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the links and lucky for me I dont care what people think, if its dumb than its dumb but its my boat so there.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Cuckold


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ooh! Ooh! I want to reserve "Coffee Press" as the name of my next boat, hailing from Java, VA!

Tom


----------

